# Kreg 420 vs. Woodpecker 420 V2 Router Lift?



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

I am getting ready to buy a router lift, and can't determine whether the Kreg 420 or the Woodpecker 420 V2 is best. I'm told by a Woodcraft salesman that they are just about identical. However, the Woodpecker does have more plate height adjustment screws. Any thoughts or recommendations will be appreciated. Thanks. -- Ned


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

The Incra/Woodpeckers PRL-V2 Lift with Five INCRA MagnaLOCK Rings


----------



## Sneezy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Ned…I'm in the same boat…can't decide on which lift.
I went to the Wood Show in Balt. Md. hopeing to find a "deal" on one and that didn't work out.
Talked to the guy from Woodpecker and he said they make Kreg's, Incra's and the PRL-V2.
Thinking about getting the Kreg since I found it at Buy.com for $299 with free shipping.

Sneezy


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Does it come with the adapters… 
$29.99 extra…
Can't beat those INCRA MAGALOCK Rings….


----------



## Sneezy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Rick
I have a question into Buy.com to see if it comes with the motor pads.
If so I think I'll spring for it.
Also have a note into Woodpecker to see if they are offering a special Wood Show price on the V2

Joe


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I went to Buy it .com couldn't find it.
scroll down the page to what's in the box.
If it doesn't hahave what comes with it then there hiding something.
Either call to find but the best way is to order it & as you go through the motions 
it has to ask you what router you plan on using cause they have to send you the right pads…
I already went through this with one co…. Thats why they 29.99 cheapier…PADS


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

350PADS
Porter-Cable 890 - 899 series
Bosch 1617EVS and 1618

WP414PADS
Milwaukee 5625-20

WP420PADS
Porter-Cable 7518
Porter-Cable 7519


----------



## Sneezy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Rick
Try Buy.com leave out the "it" then type in "Kreg lift" in their search bar.
Just got an answer from them. They gave me a phone number to call the seller and ask them.
I think your right. The motor pads are probably sold seperately…and here I thought I found a bargin 
Like they say (who ever they is) If it sounds too good to be true…it probably is
The reason I was steering toward the Woodpecker or Kreg lift is that I already hane a full set of locking insert rings

Joe


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I found it;

Features
Video Features Adjustable reference scale can be set to zero from any bit position
Video Features Includes: 1 Twist-Lock Insert Ring, 2-5/8 Twist-Lock Insert Ring, Twist-Lock Step Ring, 9-1/4×11-3/4×3/8 Aluminum Plate, Starter Pin, Lift Wrench, Spanner Wrench
Video Features Lift mounted to Heavy Gauge Aluminum Insert Plate
Video Features Micro Adjust Thumb Wheel eliminates the need for a crank handle
Video Features *Motor adapter pads for the Milwaukee 5625, Porter Cable 690/890, Bosch 1617/1618, Craftsman 17542/17540/28190, and DeWalt 618 are available separately from Kreg.*
Video Features Simple, easy to use Lift Brake Includes 3 self-leveling, twist lock insert rings: 1, 2-5/8 & a Step Ring
Video Features


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the Woodpecker. I had a problem with the unit a year later… I cannot say enough about Woodpecker. They are shipping out a new unit. This is after they shipped me parts and walked me through the install of a new gear box. This is the kind of company I like doing business with… they stand behind their products and make it right. I don't mind paying a FEW extra $$ (but not a lot!) if the product is quality and the company is honorable.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

comes with 5 rings…
I have the Rokler Plate with 6 inserts, 3 screws every time you change them…
Plastic is just a little higher then the plate, what about yours…
I wanted another plate then saw the Magnalock rings with the levelers all around the plate, hooked…. Now I want Incra PRL-V2 Lift


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

That's good to hear ellen…


----------



## Sneezy (Oct 26, 2012)

Well Ellen…yer causin me to rethink my plans 
I've been on the net for a couple of hours looking at reviews ,videos and blogs compairing the Woodpecker with the Mast R Lift II.
Have been reading about the thumbwheel on the Woody is a "pain" to use and the ML is super smooth and easy.
The Woody is claimed to be faster on bit changes and height adjustment.
I'M SO CONFUSED!!!
I imagine both of them are a good choice…I like both companys
Think I'll go eat some comfort food and save the decission for later. 

Joe


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

GaryK did a review on the Woodpeckers PRL V2
19 days ago I posted *Incra PRL-V2 Lift / INCRA Mast-R-Lift-II Router Lift
I got one review??? I want the magnalock, I want to do this right the first time….
It boils down to a personal thing, I'm a pressie kind of person…

…


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I have the Woodpecker PRL-V2 lifts, one is the Sidewinder and would not trade them for any other brand. Woodpeckers is an Ohio based, great small American company that majors in customer service and fine quality products. They are truly nice people too that WILL take care of you if you have a problem. I have been buying stuff from them for years. High value products, not cheap, but long lasting and precise. You can't go wrong with them.


----------

